# Forum Other Languages All other languages Japanese  Reading names

## laxxy

Here's an interesting link: http://ww1.baywell.ne.jp/fpweb/drlatham ... /less1.htm

----------


## MOG

This one seems a good work. http://homepage3.nifty.com/giboshi/name.htm
Including quite a good number of names that I've never heard of  ::

----------


## MOG

This is not about names but I think it may be not bad to know some of them.. http://www.asakura.ne.jp/coga/chatter/chat003.htm

----------


## laxxy

Thanks, they look quite interesting.

----------


## laxxy

> This is not about names but I think it may be not bad to know some of them.. http://www.asakura.ne.jp/coga/chatter/chat003.htm

 面白いですね。私は、「奴」と　「訳」と　「在る」　を知りました。 
そう、「ある日」は　「或る日」　ですか。 
時々、難しいですけど...　 
例えば：
「他人」は、いつ「ひと」と読みますか？*
*can いつ work like this? ("когда 他人 читается как ひと?")
Я подобные ситуации иногда видел в комиксах (напр. пишем 他人 а фуриганой написано ひと), но я всегда думал, что это просто авторские пояснения -- типа сказал это, а имел в виду конкретно вот это. 
「訊く」は　聞く　と同じですか？

----------


## MOG

> 例えば：
> 「他人」は、いつ「ひと」と読みますか？*

 Why don’t we think it the way around? 
When you speak ひと with the meaning of “others”, you can write 他人. But there is a case I can think of now in which you should say たにん besides ひと. I can’t give you good explanation for it, sorry.
Let’s see with the example in the following situation.
女：あなたの助けが必要なの。何とかならない？(I need your help. Will you do something?)
男：いまは自分の仕事で本当に忙しいんだ、わかってくれ。(I’m really busy now with my own job, you see?)
女：他人（ひと）のことなんか構ってられないっていうの？結局、私なんかあなたにとって、所詮他人（たにん  ）なのね。(You don’t mind about my affairs? So I’m just a casual buddy for you, after all.)
I’m quite not sure if my English works well here.   ::  I hope you can understand it with the good sense to Japanese.   

> *can いつ work like this? ("когда 他人 читается как ひと?")

 Yes.  

> Я подобные ситуации иногда видел в комиксах (напр. пишем 他人 а фуриганой написано ひと), но я всегда думал, что это просто авторские пояснения -- типа сказал это, а имел в виду конкретно вот это.

 It's a very possible case.   

> 「訊く」は　聞く　と同じですか？

 I think it just mean to ask, but 漢和辞典 says  

> 【訊】
> 字音：ジン
> 意読：とう（とふ）/たより
> 《意味》
> １．{動}とう（トフ）。逃げ口上を考えるひまを与えないように、口早にといただす。広く、罪をせめとう。  罪をとがめたずねる。また、たずねる。質問をする。「尋問（ジンモン）」
> ２．｛名｝たより。てがみ。類義語：信。「音訊（オンシン）（=音信）」

 Heh, I didn't know. It's not just to ask, but to do so that one can't come up with a lie.  ::

----------


## laxxy

Thanks for your help!   

> Originally Posted by laxxy  例えば：
> 「他人」は、いつ「ひと」と読みますか？*   Why don’t we think it the way around? 
> When you speak ひと with the meaning of “others”, you can write 他人. But there is a case I can think of now in which you should say たにん besides ひと. I can’t give you good explanation for it, sorry.
> Let’s see with the example in the following situation.
> 女：あなたの助けが必要なの。何とかならない？(I need your help. Will you do something?)
> 男：いまは自分の仕事で本当に忙しいんだ、わかってくれ。(I’m really busy now with my own job, you see?)
> 女：他人（ひと）のことなんか構ってられないっていうの？結局、私なんかあなたにとって、所詮他人（たにん  ）なのね。(You don’t mind about my affairs? So I’m just a casual buddy for you, after all.)
> I’m quite not sure if my English works well here.   I hope you can understand it with the good sense to Japanese.

 I think I understand what you mean. It wouldn't have been a problem if it were just some other character, but it just felt strange to read 他人, which includes 人, as ひと.   

> 「訊く」は　聞く　と同じですか？

 Heh, I didn't know. It's not just to ask, but to do so that one can't come up with a lie.  :: [/quote:384dfkut]
Vow!

----------

